# Top Five Practical books



## benson83 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm looking for a few more practical books for my life. I already have enough reference, commentaries, and theological books.

What would be your top 5 practical books written in the last 5 years?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Desiring God, John Piper
Knowing God, J.I. Packer
The Peacemaker, Ken Sande
Competent to Counsel, Jay Adams
Twelve Ordinary Men, John MacArthur

Not all written recently but they have been great helps in my life.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 29, 2008)

Mark Driscoll just wrote a new book called _Death by Love_. It was a very interesting book. Basically, it was his pastoral counsel to about 13 or 14 different individuals struggling with life issues. I found his counsel very theologically sound, wise and practical. It may be worth a read, especially to urban pastors.

A few warnings. The book cover has an image of Jesus on it. Secondly, he is very frank and graphic in his detail of some of the issues that some of the people came to him with. Some of the issues made me sick to my stomach, but his counsel was excellent in my opinion.


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in a similar spot, but here's two you may enjoy:

Blink by Malcolm Gladwell. It is a combination of a how-to book for various kinds of decision-making, and psychological theory. Very interesting read, and heavy on interesting anecdotes. It's a really light read, but can be very thought-provoking. 

I'm not a fan in all areas, but you might also like anything by Dave Ramsey or Clark Howard for practical financial books.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 29, 2008)

I have found this book to be helpful, practical, and Biblical.

Decision Making God's Way


----------



## Grymir (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's one that I find very practical - 

Amazon.com: Toyota Tercel, 1987-1994 (Haynes Manuals): John Haynes: Books


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 29, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > The book cover has an image of Jesus on it.
> ...



Touche! It has an image of what someone perceived Jesus to look like.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 29, 2008)

J.C. Ryle on Holiness, Walter Marshall's The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification, Ferguson's The Christian Life, a'Brakel's The Christian's Reasonable Service, and Brooks's Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices (in volume 1).


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 29, 2008)

No particular order (I'd put Ryle's and Owen's at the top though).

1. Family Religion by Matthew Henry
-100. Just Like Jesus by Max Lucado (oops, sorry wrong book...don't get that)
2. A Remedy for Wandering Thoughts in Worship by Richard Steele
3. Personal Declension and Revival of Religion in the Soul by Octavius Winslow
4. Holiness by JC Ryle
5. Mortification of Sin by John Owen


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 29, 2008)

benson83 said:


> I'm looking for a few more practical books for my life. I already have enough reference, commentaries, and theological books.
> 
> What would be your top 5 practical books written *in the last 5 years*?



Last 5 years was the key to the OP.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 29, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > The book cover has an image of Jesus on it.
> ...



Yes. Then it must be a picture of "Jimmy the Shepherd".


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are my picks.....

Thoughts for Young men by J.C. Ryle... Sin and Temptation (or the Mortification of Sin) By John Owen abridged and edited by James Houston... Knowing God by J. I. Packer.... The Holiness of God by R. C. Sproul..... The Doctrine of Repentance by Thomas Watson...

I have many more recommendations.... but I use these in discipleship along with Essential Truths by Sproul and many Theological Biographies. I believe theological biographies are imperative to Christian Growth. They reveal lived out theology and its implications. 

One of the first biographies I read that totally edified me was Arnold Dallimore's two volume set on George Whitefield.


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 29, 2008)

Here I was thinking that practical meant more like a beginner woodworking at home guide rather than practical appilcations of theological principles. Maybe I was the only one who misread the OP that way


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 29, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Barnpreacher said:
> ...



Yes, you're more likely getting what one of the Medicis looked like!

I always find it humorous when I see book/pictures of "Daniel" in the den of lions, pictured as a teenager or twenty-something. According to Daniel 1, he was brought to Babylon as a young man early in the reign of Nebuchadnezzar. However, the events of Daniel 6 take place during the reign of Darius -- which would have been 50+ years later!

Sorry for the !


----------



## Heldveld (Oct 29, 2008)

I haven't read enough practical books to have to narrow it down to 5. However, here are 3 that I benefited from. Not sure if all are in the last 5 years but the authors are all still alive at least.

Shepherding a Child's Heart - Tedd Tripp (practical for parents)
The Discipline of Spiritual Discernment - Tim Challis
Striving Against Satan - Joel Beeke (mostly practical some theology)


----------

